# RJ11 a USB



## vakjorsan (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola amigos electronicos!

Me gustaria saber si cabe la posibilidad de realizar algun tipo de circuito en el cual se pueda pasar de RJ11 a USB, Seria posible?

Me parece que lo estoy poniendo en el foros correspondiente!

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## puts (Mar 12, 2008)

hay algunos switches que traen salidas USB para que las conectes a tu PC, alomejor es lo que estás buscando.

Si no es eso, puedes buscar en alguna tienda de electrónica algun tipo de transceiver que te traduzca de RJ11 a USB, también existen de USB a COM, eso podría resultarte útil


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 12, 2008)

Si efectivamente de USB a COM los he visto en tiendas de electronica, lo que pasa de de RJ11 a USB no he visto nada por el momento, pero lo que me interesaria seria realizarlo yo mismo ya que es una parte de un proyecto que tengo que realizar, el problema es que no se por donde empezar ya que no se como realizarlo para que funcione, supongo que haber, el RJ11 del telefono son dos hilos entonces conectarlo a un componente hembra RJ11 y asi pasar la señal por USB, entonces....supongo....que necesitaria algun tipo de microcontrolador, pero no tengo ni idea de cual ni de la programacion que tendria q llebar.

Gracias


----------



## eidtech (Mar 12, 2008)

es decir en pocas palabras, quieres un modem USB..?


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 15, 2008)

Noooo, exactamente, lo que me gustaria seria que mediante un telefono domestico, con su RJ11 poder adapatar las señales que emite, para asi posteriormente conectarlo al USB del PC y despues hacerlo funcionar con una aplicacion tipo Skype!


----------



## puts (Mar 21, 2008)

eso si ke es difícil, bueno no tanto, pero para hacerlo necesitas tener buenas bases de programación, necesitas más o menos konectar tu komputadora directo al rj11 y luego crear un controlador, hay uno super sencillo (de 4 o 5 instrucciones) que se puede hacer en visual basic, después te sugiero ke lo metas a una pila de dátos y hagas una interfaz entre el skipe y el programa ke estás haciendo, es realmente komplikado...
no has pensado en konseguir un telefóno IP?


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 22, 2008)

En cuanto a lo del telefono e adaptado uno de esos antiguos de rueda, lo he conectado al pc mediante dos conectores jack, uno para el micro y otro para el altavoz y sin problemas excepto que se escucha muy flojo y la otra persona tambien lo recibe muy flojo, pero eso ya esta solucionado y lo he provado con skype.

El tema es que esos dos conectores los quisiera juntar en un solo usb, he googleado bastante y he encontrado cosas para comprar....y las que no son componentes....que con los medios que tengo no los podria colocar en la placa.

En cuanto a "crear un controlador, hay uno super sencillo (de 4 o 5 instrucciones) que se puede hacer en visual basic"

Me podrias comentar cual? Gracias


----------

